
Ask HN: Should I Do an Employee Stock Ownership Plan for My 60 Employees? - joelx
I would love to help my committed, long term employees become owners in my company. I run a digital agency - with www.coalitiontechnologies.com.<p>What are the pros and cons from my perspective? How about from my employees perspective?
======
danieltillett
Don't. If you have managed to get to 60 employees without having a share plan
then you don't need one. If you want to share the wealth then just give out
cash bonuses.

